# 97b gone



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

anyone know why cz stopped building the 97b? what are they gonna replace it with if anything. not a 9mm fan. no offense


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

The 97b had a limited market so CZ dropped it. I doubt it will return. It wasn't because of problems but lack of market share in a crowded 1911 field.

I never cared for the 1911 style even though I've owned several in the 1970s, but have found the 97b to be great and not fussy about ammo. For me, the grip on the 97b made the difference in shootability.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I heard it just wasn't a good seller.


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

thank you both


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> anyone know why cz stopped building the 97b? what are they gonna replace it with if anything. not a 9mm fan. no offense


In all the years that I've owned guns CZ's are amongst my favorites. I've only come across one so I didn't hesitate and bought it right away. It's one of my favorite DA/SA 45's. Being that it's all steel there's not much recoil and you also have the option of carrying it in condition one (cocked and locked). I've also noticed that since I bought it magazines have been hard to come by. I've upgraded mine with a spring kit, race hammer, short reset trigger and adjustable sear. If you happen to find one and wish to make these upgrades although not necessary get the adjustable sear it will make your life much easier. Without it you'll have to fit the original sear. A time consuming process where you'll have to file down the sear God only knows how many times, removing the smallest amount of metal each time. Then reassembling the sear cage putting it back in the gun and testing it. Rinse wash and repeat until it's just right. Remove too much metal and the sear is destroyed.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> The 97b had a limited market so CZ dropped it. I doubt it will return. It wasn't because of problems but lack of market share in a crowded 1911 field.
> 
> I never cared for the 1911 style even though I've owned several in the 1970s, but have found the 97b to be great and not fussy about ammo. For me, the grip on the 97b made the difference in shootability.


I love my 1911's but the CZ 97 B is an outstanding weapon and indeed it's not fussy about ammo. CZ's have always had great ergonomics and were the basis for Jeff Cooper's "Bren Ten".


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Butch 74 said:


> anyone know why cz stopped building the 97b? what are they gonna replace it with if anything. not a 9mm fan. no offense


They made a 75B in .40S&W. 

It was one of my favorite guns the only reason I sold it is because it wasn't on my employer's approved list.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Arizona Desertman said:


> In all the years that I've owned guns CZ's are amongst my favorites. I've only come across one so I didn't hesitate and bought it right away. It's one of my favorite DA/SA 45's. Being that it's all steel there's not much recoil and you also have the option of carrying it in condition one (cocked and locked). I've also noticed that since I bought it magazines have been hard to come by. I've upgraded mine with a spring kit, race hammer, short reset trigger and adjustable sear. If you happen to find one and wish to make these upgrades although not necessary get the adjustable sear it will make your life much easier. Without it you'll have to fit the original sear. A time consuming process where you'll have to file down the sear God only knows how many times, removing the smallest amount of metal each time. Then reassembling the sear cage putting it back in the gun and testing it. Rinse wash and repeat until it's just right. Remove too much metal and the sear is destroyed.
> View attachment 23227
> 
> View attachment 23226


Damn Des, that right there makes my .45s whisper about who gets traded so I can have a 97B?


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Butch 74 said:


> anyone know why cz stopped building the 97b? what are they gonna replace it with if anything. not a 9mm fan. no offense


Hadn't heard this. Y'all look at this hand while my other hand buys another 97b and some parts. Thanks for the PSA.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

rustyaa55 said:


> Hadn't heard this. Y'all look at this hand while my other hand buys another 97b and some parts. Thanks for the PSA.


*cz-usa.com › product › cz-97-bCZ 97 B-Discontinued - CZ-USA*
*Description. Discontinued 2022.*

I can tell you this that there's no shortage of gun stores in my area. As a big fan of CZ's I've looked a long time for a 97 B or its brother the BD (de-cocker). Out of frustration I came across it's clone, a late model EAA Witness made in Italy by Tanfoglio in 45ACP. So I took a chance and bought it. This one has the thicker slide and is all steel along with the frame. Earlier one's had a slimmer slide and were prone to cracking. You can tell the difference as the earlier one's had a rounded top that almost looks like it wraps around the barrel. Parts except for magazines for this gun are not interchangeable with the 97 B/BD and hard to find. I paid under $500 for this gun new in the box. The original grips were pretty cheap looking plastic. I was able to find a decent pair of wooden ones.

Other than that it's a pretty well made gun and is built like a tank. The quality of the machining/tooling is pretty good as well. Like the CZ the ergonomics are great. So far it's fired every kind of ammo that I put through it without any failures straight out of the box. I have no doubt that this gun will hold up to thousands of rounds before anything breaks. However if something does break you may have a hard time finding a replacement unlike the CZ. Although it's no CZ 97 B/BD so far I really like this gun


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

good looking piece


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

If I found a 97BD I'd buy it. Never thought I'd like a decocker pistol, but the P-01 Omega changed my mind. Since I now know how to make the trigger pull better, I'd give the 97 BD a chance.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I carried a Colt Series 70 for years, then I got the CZ bug and bought a 97B. I carry the 97B now. Accurate and reliable and recoils like a 9MM. Too bad CZ quit them, but that's marketing. I predict the prices for new and used ones out there are going to climb.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> If I found a 97BD I'd buy it. Never thought I'd like a decocker pistol, but the P-01 Omega changed my mind. Since I now know how to make the trigger pull better, I'd give the 97 BD a chance.


The P-01 Omega is the next step up in CZ's line of pistols. (I don't own any of their polymer framed guns so I can't comment on those.) It really doesn't need any work. It's easily converted from safety to de-cocker. I've had mine completely apart just because I have to know how to completely dis-assemble/re-assemble every gun that I own. Because of this feature and to my surprise it's easier to work on than the others. The crown jewel of CZ's line of pistols is their Shadow series that require absolutely no improvements whatsoever. Because of this they are favored amongst competitive shooters. Some of which may have been modified, I really don't know as I'm not into that sport. But straight out of the box the Shadow has got thee best trigger in both DA/SA that I've ever owned bar none. Not only that but because of it's weight it's not much different than firing a 22.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

CZ makes nice looking weapons


----------



## Butch 74 (8 d ago)

my problem is here in commiefornia we have lawmakers who have no idea what gun is what. they just start outlawing this & that. power hungry. maybe some day the golden state will return to her former glory🙏


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah, I went overboard and bought myself two Christmas present's. First of all the 97B is my carry gun for cold weather. For warm weather the original P-01. When I saw the P-01 Omega I bought it on the spot. The sights are better and it carries one more round in the magazine. The double action is smoother too. Truth is I was perfectly satisfied with my original P-01 so I'm not jumping up and down about it. Bothe P-01's are very accurate. The second one was an impulse also. (See a pattern here?) CZ TS 2. All I can say is Wow! Out of the box the trigger is the best of all my handguns. The accuracy is amazing. This is my first magazine at 15 and 25 yards. The shot spread is me shooting in 10 Degree weather without gloves. I'll do better in the Spring.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> The P-01 Omega is the next step up in CZ's line of pistols. (I don't own any of their polymer framed guns so I can't comment on those.) It really doesn't need any work. It's easily converted from safety to de-cocker. I've had mine completely apart just because I have to know how to completely dis-assemble/re-assemble every gun that I own. Because of this feature and to my surprise it's easier to work on than the others.


It took about 30 minutes less to install a trigger spring kit on the P-01 Omega. Plus, it's easier to polish the trigger bar, sear, hammer then reinstall than the 75b.

I've not tried a TS 2; I'm almost afraid to!


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> It took about 30 minutes less to install a trigger spring kit on the P-01 Omega. Plus, it's easier to polish the trigger bar, sear, hammer then reinstall than the 75b.
> 
> I've not tried a TS 2; I'm almost afraid to!


Oh absolutely I always do that when the gun is apart. It sounds like you like me have worked on guns before? If you've worked on CZ's before you shouldn't have any issues on a TS 2 especially since it's a single action only. Good luck.👍


----------

